# >> The VEGETA Diaries <<



## AWD247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey whats up everyone, I just wanted to start this thread mainly to: "keep track of how my experience with my new Extreme is going" and to keep some updates going for anyone else that might be interested. 
I have a Male :fc 
He was born July 5th
I got him Aug 4th 10:30am
I have to say im very Happy with it and so amazed on how smart and docile it is so far.

1st let me start off with...
Meet the Parents
Blizard - Dad

Handsome Guy:






Or you might recognize him more from this pic:






Then you have his beautiful Mother: 
Sugar
When she was younger:






Take a look at her now:






Well needless to say, Bobby did a great job pairing these two up, and im happy to showoff my lil Hatchling.. Vegeta!

1st day home:
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4683" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4683</a><!-- l -->

Here are some updated pics:
As of today (week 1) he measured 13"











After a week of working with him, he's been very good tolerating me picking him up, he's taken two 25 minute soaks/baths. 
He's handled everyday for about 35-40 mintues and once he calms down its off to the feeding bin for some belly filling food.

Here's what he's been eating on his 1st week so far:
So far he's eating mainly Turkey w/cod liver oil mixed in, also mixed with calcium supplement, But I also mix in chopped soft boiled egg, Green Grapes, Blue Berries.
I use a small tray that I put into the feeding bin, It helps alot cause it keeps him from climbing into his food. (That way no food is on him or transferred to the enclosure)











I was going to take some pics today after he ate cause he was Nice and Fat, but he's already in the middle of a shed, so I soaked him for about 10 minutes, he went back into his enclsoure and basked for about an hour, then he was gone, Burrowed himself for the night.

Thanks for reading today's update
Aug 10th. 2009.
More updates in a day or two.


----------



## koikaren (Aug 10, 2009)

he is looking real good congrats....he is a looker


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

lookin good, jay! our tegus are the same size right now. lol


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 11, 2009)

lookin awesome bro gettin big.


----------



## whoru (Aug 11, 2009)

nice lookin tegu


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2009)

wow with those parents u might have one of the best looking gus out there... i love the strong white in tegus and i think urs will have a lot


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies, Im hoping he has lots of white., Lets see what happens, He's in his 1st shed so far, I forgot to get pics of his tail, all nice and white, hope the body shed comes off easy and soon.

Here are some quick pics from today 8-11-09
Right after eating some turkey, super meal worms, eggs. 
He had this look on his face :drool 

















That cod liver oil makes a big difference, he was really sitmulated by the scent.
Nevermind the fact he just loves turkey..lol


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a quick video, I tried to get him to show his belly but I think he was just too full.
But you can see under his jaw and tail, the white is coming in slowly


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 11, 2009)

awesome bro pics & video rule


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

thats one fat tegu. lol. cant wait to see him in person! lol


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

thats one fat tegu. lol. cant wait to see him in person! lol


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey, really nice job putting this together, nice pics and video!


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Just another entry for today 8-12-09

Today I was suprised to find my lil guy had completely shed :app , When I get home I always go straight to the enclosure and sit for about 35 minutes or so.. Today was kinda weird cause I usually have to wait to interact with him, sometimes even have to pick him up, but today for some reason he was very active when I came home, When I noticed he had comeplete shed I opened up the enclosure to get a closer look and to my suprise he came right up to me when I tapped on the divider, climbed right on me and walked around on my shoulders for awhile, :yik 

I was kinda excited cause this is the 1st time "he" intereacted with me 1st.
Me and Kelly were so suprised, :woot 

Well after playing around for a few I got his food ready, just Turkey today. I wanted to measure what he'd normally eat so I can start dividing the portions correctly so food doesnt get wasted,. 
He bascially eats a full tablespoon of turkey. ( I noticed its easier to eat when balled up )

Im pretty sure he likes it! :rofl 
















I gotta get better pics, but he's doing good so far.


..Vegeta
8-12-09
Thanks for reading!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome bro he comes from the best.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Not in a bad way but he is a very stange looking tegu. Never seen anything like his pattern very cool :shock: . I think you have a male too I can see some jowls, I don't know if I can say the same for my little guy.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe cause hes such a lil eating machine his marking are stretched..lol 
not to mention im taking pics with my cell so the colors arent the greatest.
He's got alot of white on him starting to show.

I thought the same about the jowls but Ive only had him a lil over a week, doesnt it take longer to develope?


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah I see lots of white coming in too. I think when a tegu is 30 inchs you can eaisly see jowls or no jowls. But when its smaller then that if you catch your tegu use to the bathroom it should show his junk. lol.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh ok so I have time, hes only about 13" now
were on the chat if you wanna check it out


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys, here's another update on Vegeta.. 8-16-09
..just spending some time soaking today and having some handling.
Thankfully he's doing very well to the handling, but Ive notice I cant be too close to where he can see his enclosure cause then he just wants to go home. Once he's away from it he's more focused on me and just calms down.

Here's some pics taken today:

















Thanks for looking guys. 
Maybe next week ill do some videos. :roon


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 16, 2009)

Getting big! I look foward to these updates. Does your tegu flinch when he hears sudden noises? Or if you move to quick? Well my tegu is taming down a little but still gives suddun burst of speed out of no where.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, I like being able to go back and look at his growth & progress.

Ive noticed a few flinches here and there if I open the enclosure too fast and he wasnt aware, but he mainly gets those "burst" of energy runs when either he's climbing up my arm to my head, or if im about to put him back inside his enclosure, once he notices his home its like he want to just bolt right in. 

Every now and then when I get some of those bursts., I try to keep holding him to see if he calms down, then I put him back in without him having to bolt in, I do that so he doesnt get rewarded/used to bolting in or being flighty, just make sure if you try it - try not to restrict him much, Ive noticed that when he's in my hand and I moved around at a fast enough speed he kinda chills out and tries to make sense of where he's at, if im tooo slow he'll just want to run.

Its wierd to cause theres just days where he's just perfectly calm and I dont have to do anything at all., sometimes I just have to put him in cause he doesnt want to get off me.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to pop some pics up real quick, I noticed that lately vegeta is eating alot more, and getting fatter.
Now, Ive only had him for about 3 weeks,. When I got him he was about 11-12" Now hes about 15". :app 

Is it just me.. but for some reason I feel like hes developing some Jowls?? or is it just extra skin lol.
But isnt he still too young? or am I just seeing things and thinking hes growing more than he is :chin 

Sorry for the crappy pics but I only had access to my cell at the moment I noticed




















You can see it more when he looks to the left or right, its almost like small bubble of jello


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 19, 2009)

Love the pics.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 20, 2009)

I cant leave this guy alone for 1 minute, I guess he's just checking up on his brothers and sisters, making sure they all have good homes. :lol: 






He's in another shed today, second since being with me, 3 weeks!!


Today we took the chance to see how he would do out of his enclosure and just relaxing with us watching TV. 
He was an awesome lil guy today., Hes starting to get used to this call I do when I open the enclosure, Kelly couldnt belive this "reptile" would be so smart, I was kinda shocked too that he responded to it, he was buried in the substrate and popped his head out when I called,. about a minute later he was crawling up my hand to get out the enclosure, nice and calm, hung out with me for about 45-minutes, got the premixed food in the feeding bin, he climbed down off me and starting eating, Today I didnt close the top and i think he liked it more, ate quite a bit as usual, nice and FAT. He even let me wipe his face when turkey got stuck on the side of his mouth, I was suprised. 
When i noticed he lost interest and was walking around and peeking out the bin ( which is about 6" high ) I put my hand in and he just climbed right up..

This lil guy is so awesome :app 
Thanks again for reading guys. 
... Vegeta 8-20-09


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 20, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> I cant leave this guy alone for 1 minute, I guess he's just checking up on his brothers and sisters, making sure they all have good homes. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol Vegeta has good taste .. right on GUs are smart he will be typing your post soon lol WATCH OUT


----------



## simon021 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's so awesome to see them all growing so fast and turning out so great. My normal was shedding when I woke up this morning. He just shed last week! He didnt eat much at first, but the last 2 weeks or so he has been eating like a horse! Measured him last night and he was 16 inches! 4oz so a quarter of a pound already. The columbian I had was almost a year old and this Argentine is damn near caught up to him in length and girth. It's AMAZING how fast these little guys grow, and mines not even an extreme!

Great diary man! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Any update? My guy gained a lot of girth.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry guys, the last 2 weeks have been extremely busy for me, I just purchased my 1st house and wanted to get some work done before moving in. We're almost all settled in and an update is coming soon, Vegeta is still doing real good, eating alot, looks like he's slowing down a bit and stays sleeping longer, next update should be up this weekend.
Thanks for checking in


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok..

Sorry for the delay but we just purchased a house and we've been VERY busy :morn 

Today I finally got some time in with Vegeta to take some pics, I found him snooping around in the morning so I prepared some food and got the camera ready for some new updated pics.

Heres some pics after stuffing his face. :drool 





















And Vegeta waving goodbye!!







*So here's the update, He's still doing great, handling is still the same, though if he's close enough to his enclosure he always wants to go back in. He if doesnt see it then he calms down and just hangs out as long as he can climb up on me as high as possible* :grno 

*As of right now he's about 17 3/4" Hes still growing pretty quick, He's in the middle of another shed and has been slowing down quite a bit, I see him for about 2-3 hours if that during the day, guess its almost about that time. So right now im just keeping that lil belly full as much as possiblr when hes out.

Well thats about it for this update, as usual thanks for taking the time to check out how my lil guys is doing. Hopefully I can do another update in about a week or two.*
-9-4-09
-Vegeta
-09 Extreme Giant


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Just a quick update, saw Vegeta trying to get the rest of his shed off, so i crabbed the camera for some funny vids, look how he drags his hand/arm for the shed :lol: .
I love that with every shed he gets more and more white!*


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 6, 2009)

hes looking good


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 13, 2009)

Heres another addition to the Diary, todays 9-13-09 update, Just a quick pic, He's starting to really get big and thick, check out his legs and tail !! I still cant belive this lil guy was just a few inches when I got him. I love the white starting to come in, I need a better camera lol


----------



## simon021 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats such a great picture. I've noticed that my little guy has really been thickening up the last few weeks as well. The base of his tail is dang near as big as his body, and his whole rear end is beefing up. It's like his proportions are changing at a rapid rate. I would imagine they are gearing up for hibernation. Dont they use the fat reserves in the tail to sustain them through the winter months? I seem to remember reading that somewhere. 

Anyways, great diary! It's so incredible how fast they grow. My tegu has been growing over an inch a week. It just blows me away!

Great looking tegu man! Good luck with the contest. I was pretty confident until you came along hahahah!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 14, 2009)

lookin great bro


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's another update to the diary, todays 9-20-09 and I just measured Vegeta.. He's @ 20.5" today :woot 

Im always talkng about how calm he's been since I got him and how his temperment is always getting better day by day, so here's a quick video Kelly & I took after work which is right before his feeding time. Its a cell phone vid so sorry for the quality





Next vid I do will show our feeding routine which is just as calm.
Stay tuned :mrgreen:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 20, 2009)

awesome bro


----------



## The captain (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice! at that size my tegu was like a bat outta hell! 
Now she is calm as a potato of course. You tegu looks great!


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow nice. I think are tegus are the same size right now. I dont think as tame lol


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 20, 2009)

i wish mines was more like yours whenever i get mine out he goes and wants to sit on my head


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Here's todays pic updates, 9-24-09
Vegeta is in Mid shed, I say mid cause check this out, if you notice in the pic below he looks likes 2 different tegus in 1, from the head down the shed is off, but from the mid way point its still shedding, the pic doesnt really do it justice but man does it look weird in person.. *:lol: 







*Next is a pic of Vegeta just haning out basking after stuffing his face!!*






*Here's a quick pic of me trying to sneak up on him for shot*






*And finally.. I usually dont have close pics so figured I try one for you guys,. And as usual he didnt mind.. I think he likes the cam *


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 24, 2009)

hes looking good mine is not that big yet but i hope he gets big


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 24, 2009)

He looks awesome


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 24, 2009)

lookin good bro


----------



## DaRealJoker (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow Vegeta's looking great. I was wondering where both your screen name and Vegetas name come from. I'm thinking Vegeta is from Street Fighter? And yours, does it stand for "All Wheel Drive 247" or could it mean "Australian Water Dragon 247" I'm not very creative tonight LOL I can't get over how much effort people put into their Gus. Nice cages, careful diets, lots of attention and so on. I noticed that in myself too. I spent way more on mytegus setup than any of my other reps. Must be their eprsonalities eh?


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 24, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> Wow Vegeta's looking great. I was wondering where both your screen name and Vegetas name come from. I'm thinking Vegeta is from Street Fighter? And yours, does it stand for "All Wheel Drive 247" or could it mean "Australian Water Dragon 247" I'm not very creative tonight LOL I can't get over how much effort people put into their Gus. Nice cages, careful diets, lots of attention and so on. I noticed that in myself too. I spent way more on mytegus setup than any of my other reps. Must be their eprsonalities eh?




Thanks for the compliments guys, I like having this, always catch myself looking back on it.
As far as the names, Vegeta I got from Dragon Ball yes im 35 and love Dragon Ball lol, and AWD247 is All Wheel Drive 247, Im a huge subaru fan I own a 2004 STi 480hp,


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 24, 2009)

nice car bro I love all wheel drive


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 24, 2009)

i had a feeling thats what the awd means
nice car


----------



## simon021 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 350 hp 02 WRX  Best car i've ever owned, my friend.

Thats a really beautiful Suby :cheers 


Did you happen to get a measurement on Vegeta? I managed to get Scott measured the other day and it still blows my mind how fast they grow. 21 inches already!!!


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys
Yea hes basically @ 21 also. Man they grow fast


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok so here's today's update to the diary, I got home a bit late today but I had to spend some time with my lil guy, when I got home I noticed he was burrowed somewhere, So I decided to see if he missed me enough to come out and hang for a lil while.







 After hanging out for a bit and watching tv, (sorry I look like a mess but we still have alot of house work going on lol and im completely drained from work









 After watching my fights for a few I decided to see if he wanted to eat a lil before I put him back in.
As usual he didnt pass up some food, at one point he was having trouble positioning food in his mouth so I had to help him out, he doesnt mind, hes used to my hands wiping his mouth and touching him while he eats, Ive also moved from eating in a feeding bin to having him eat in different locations so he doesnt get used to the same bin for for eating, Now i made him a tray for his food and either have it on the floor, my lap, or prety much wherever im at, like today in the kitchen





Well thanks again for reading the updates , more to come very soon, if anyone has questions or anything they would like to see routine wise, handling, eating etc, let me know.


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 28, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> DaRealJoker said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Vegeta's looking great. I was wondering where both your screen name and Vegetas name come from. I'm thinking Vegeta is from Street Fighter? And yours, does it stand for "All Wheel Drive 247" or could it mean "Australian Water Dragon 247" I'm not very creative tonight LOL I can't get over how much effort people put into their Gus. Nice cages, careful diets, lots of attention and so on. I noticed that in myself too. I spent way more on mytegus setup than any of my other reps. Must be their eprsonalities eh?
> ...




sweet ride. I have an 08 sti stage 1.. love the car!
robert


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks!! 



AWD247 said:


> Ok so here's today's update to the diary, I got home a bit late today but I had to spend some time with my lil guy, when I got home I noticed he was burrowed somewhere, So I decided to see if he missed me enough to come out and hang for a lil while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simon021 (Sep 29, 2009)

what is that he's eating that sounds so hard and crunchy?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 29, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awesome bro chillin out with your GU is great


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lookin good! It's funny, I'm 39 years old and I look forward to reading The Vegeta Diaries, lol, keep up the good work


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol thanks guys, I'll try to get more videos and pics so I can keep you guys tuned in. Keep checking in


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anything specific you guys would like videos of ??
Im thinking of doing my feeding routine/handling next.


----------



## simon021 (Sep 29, 2009)

What was that he was eating in that video that was crunchy like that? 

I'd love to see a video of his whole enclosure. it looks pretty awesome man!


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 29, 2009)

Good looking gu, I like him, very tame. One suggestion, if it were me, I would give him smaller food tidbits, so he could wolf them down easier. He has a very good appetite.


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 29, 2009)

simon021 said:


> What was that he was eating in that video that was crunchy like that?
> 
> I'd love to see a video of his whole enclosure. it looks pretty awesome man!





Actually I think the sound your talking about is the plastic tray moving when he jerks the food around, it has a slight bend to the bottom so it make a slight popping sound, he was eating ground turkey/beef/tuna mixture with c-oil and cal supplement.

Ill get that video up for you soon :-D


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Good looking gu, I like him, very tame. One suggestion, if it were me, I would give him smaller food tidbits, so he could wolf them down easier. He has a very good appetite.
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka





I usually give him smaller meatballs of the mixture, but for some reason he doesnt eat much of it that way anymore, in that video it was my 1st time I put large portions of the mixture, I was suprised he ate that much, usually he eats about a teaspoon worth of mixture with fruit, that was about a tablespoon just of the mixture, mind you he eats 2wice a day. I guess he just wanted to pig out.
This is his usual mixture 2wice a day monday, wednesday, friday.
On Tuesday, Thursdays he gets chicken slices or salmon, depends on what fish I have, and Saturdays he gets a few peices of canned dog food with left over mixture, and sundays fuzzies.

Mixture: Turkey,Beef,Tuna,Grapes,boiled egg


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Ok, so heres a quick update before I get the videos going, Today I officially stopped using the feeding bin, I took the tray out like I did from the last video and just laid it on the floor near me, For some reason he eats alot more that way.
Its pretty kool cause after he's done he just walks away, today he was just close enough to just climb back on me when he was done, I cant belive how smart these guys are., Well after hanging out with me for about 30-40 minutes, I had to put him back in, it felt like it was getting a bit cold for him,. 
Im suprised on how well he's doing with handling and being out the enclsoure., explores a bit, always stays close, falls asleep in my lap, IDK if its laziness or saftey/comfort. Either way PRETTTY COOOL*


Next update Ill have some more videos up.
10-1-09
Thanks.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's very cool that he always stays close to you and how chill he is. They are amazing animals


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Late Night Update:*

*Ok so today I finally finished the room I was renovating, in the house, Since I couldnt redo the basement just yet as a "Man Cave", I re-did the 3rd bedroom into my LIL "Man Nook".. :grno Which is actually my Office, but right now its Vegeta's room. *

* Also today I decided to completely clean out the enclosure, re-seal it and change my Mulch mixture to just Cypress Mulch- 6 inches high,. Kinda changed the setup a bit also in the background:

I put the daytime lamp on a timer.
Added a night bulb to keep the temps right (because its starting to really get cold here and the temps were getting real low), also on a timer.
I also added a Zoo Med Repti Fogger to control humidity better, Lets see how it pans out.
*

This is it all setup, everything on.





This is with the Room lighting turned off





This is the Night setting w/ Fogger Starting.






I havent forgot about the videos, But now with the room all setup, they will be alot easier to do., Stay tuned
Thanks


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 4, 2009)

awesome cage 
how big is it?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 4, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## simon021 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great looking tank man! Makes my tank look so plain! haha. I need to get some plants and stuff, but I have a feeling he will just tear anything down that i put up like that. He thrashes his cage every other day or so


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 5, 2009)

TEGU_JAKE said:


> awesome cage
> how big is it?




This one is 4' x 3'x 3'. He will probably only use it for another month or two, then I have a 9 footer taking it's place ( still being built )


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 5, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> *Late Night Update:*
> 
> *Ok so today I finally finished the room I was renovating, in the house, Since I couldnt redo the basement just yet as a "Man Cave", I re-did the 3rd bedroom into my LIL "Man Nook".. :grno Which is actually my Office, but right now its Vegeta's room. *
> 
> ...




awesome bro


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a quick update, today 10-21-09

I havent seen Vegeta in a few days, usually only see him in the early morning warming up in the basking spot right before work, then Hes gone after that. So today I took advantage of him being out and spent some time with him and took a few quick pics.

He's starting to show some high whites now, and does this thing where he grips my finger when I hold him, its kinda kool feeling his lil hands grip.


















I've been wondering about Vegeta being Male or Female.. Anyone hoping that they have a Male is always wondering when are those jowls gonna start coming.. At times Vegeta's head looks female, today looked kinda thick?? Male-ish
I dont know, what do you guys think.. either way- this tegu is awesome, plus the name fits male or female..lol


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 21, 2009)

He looks awesome!


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks,


----------



## GraphiK (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking great AWD, keep taking great care of him like you are now and I'm sure that tegu is going to be a tank!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 23, 2009)

Lookin good bro


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Nov 8, 2009)

how big is vegetta now and do you make youtube vids of him?


----------



## AWD247 (Nov 8, 2009)

Not quite sure how big he is now he went down about 3-4 weeks ago, havent seen much of him, He was growing real fast and I didnt want him to hibernate but it is what it is and he disappeared .lol

I havent done any you tube videos, I just share him and what we do on here. Maybe Ill look into that.


----------



## AWD247 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Just wanted to bring this back to life.. Vegeta is still hibernating, I wonder how much longer I have to wait.. !! lol*


----------



## AWD247 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Here's a quick update.. It's been awhile cause Vegeta has been down hibernating and NOT growing :bang 
But today when I was going thru the enclosure and re-wetting the mulch he came out for a lil to see what was going on, I was kinda glad he did cause its been so long I was kinda getting worried.. but he's doing fine, just wish he ws alot BIGGER!! :rant *

Here are some quick pics I got with my cell


















*Cant wait till he's up and eating like a pig again.. I still have my fingers crossed hoping he is a he and not a she.. :fc *


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 13, 2009)

Vegeta looks male to me. I know its just a guess still but that is my opinion.


...JP


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 24, 2010)

Im getting fustrated with this hibernation !! lol
He shouldve/ couldve been HUGE by now..


----------



## AWD247 (Mar 14, 2010)

*OK.. FINALLY!! Vegeta has been up now for two days,. I wanted to make sure he was up for good before I got all excited and made a post,. :grno *


Well he looks like he's doing great,. im glad he's kinda plump but wish he was alot bigger :bang 

As soon as I get him back into his normal routine I'll be updating the diaries weekly again,. Thanks again to everyone who helped me out with my questions/PM's when he was hibernating. :cheers


----------



## reptastic (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats it must be that time of year because my red came up like 2 days ago and started eating today!


----------



## toad772 (Mar 24, 2010)

dragon ball z fan are ya? how old is he?


----------



## AWD247 (Mar 25, 2010)

LOL, Yea I used to be a dragon ball fan,. plus I liked the name cause I wasnt sure if it was a male or female,. figured the name would fit either .
Vegeta is 8 months now,. way too small for its age (THANKZ HIBERNATION!!)


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 25, 2010)

man your lucky. My wife and I have not seen Fluffy since early november. I was just looking in the tank yesterday and still no movement of the substrate. She acted like a little spaz still when she went down. Never bit me or tail whipped me, but wiggled her tail at me most of the time when resting my hand in her cage..lol...It sshould be fun to start the bonding process again with her..


----------

